# SONY DVD/CD-RW CRX216E Formatting problem



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2004)

My DVD/CD-RW on my Dell running Windows XP home edition does not appear to be formatting my CD-RW's correctly. I format with the "use with DLA" option selected and after it is done formatting is says I have 172kb of total size and 0 bytes of available space. It is an Ultra Speed drive and I using Memorex 24X Ultra Speed CD-RW's. I have never successully formatted a CD-RW on this drive in the past. CD-R's work fine and I can write information from my hard drive to the CD-R's. It is a little over a year old so I am not sure if it is bad or I am doing something wrong.

Please help!

Rick J.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Have you checked on the Dell website for the latest drivers and fixes for your computer? Use your service tag number to get the most and accurate helpful stuff quickly. I hear their tech line blows, but I've always found the best resources on the website if you wish to help yourself. And did you get the 1 year or the 3 year warranty with that?


----------

